# Congested Udder



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Besides message and hot water compresses, what are some good things to try for congestion of the udder? Last year I think I used warm water with lavender, and it still took about 2 weeks to relieve completely. This is the mother of my quads that just kidded yesterday. I was not trying to milk her out completely at this point, but if I wanted to, I couldn't. The milk in the upper portion of her udder won't let down yet. When I'm done milking she's still got an uncomfortable amount of milk in the upper part of the udder. She's three years old, never nursed her own kids and this is her second kidding. I'm milking 3 times a day to get enough colostrum for the kids.
Thanks,
Anita


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

I've massaged peppermint oil into the udder. If she hasn't been tested for CAE recently, I'd send in blood.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Maybe it was peppermint I used. My old brain fails me so often. She's tested negative several times for CAE, but I'll send in another sample if it doesn't clear up.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Edema at kidding is not that rare. She is revved up to produce for 4 and you will have to work that udder.
We had toggs that had to be worked for 2 weeks as well. If you are tested - and she did it last year it is just who she is.
This will sound like a serious repeat coming from me but excessive protein can contribute to congested udders.
Lee


----------



## NWgoats (Jul 17, 2008)

Had this same problem last year with one of my does. Milk, milk, milk, rub,rub,rub and lots
of Vitamin C. She only had a single and was producing huge amounts from the get go. Had
to start milking her twice a day even with the kid on her.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

dex as a shot and using dmso /dex / mint /msm in a balm for rubbing the udder 
lots of Vit C.


----------



## red farmer (Feb 5, 2009)

I have a doe now with a Conjested udder. I am using the Dex/ dmso/ mint. Tonite was the third treatment. her udder is now over 75 % better. it was 75 % hardened now maybe 20 % tonite. 

I am also giving her dex as a shot. 1 cc twice a day . she is a big doe for a lamacha. 175 #

But the rub is working wonders.



Thanks Sondra

Jacque

PS. she kidded 8 days ago.
it took me a few days to get the supplies together. Her udder did not feel better till this am slightly and this evening dance:

She is Cae neg also and no mastitis, had a milk test on her.

i have had her on the Vitamin c for all week though.

Jacque


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I gave her a shot of dex about 1pm this afternoon. Went back out to the barn at three, and there was a pile of afterbirth on the floor! I thought at first she must have just expelled it, but it was cold, and her back end was completely clean, not a trace of anything at all. I took her temp, 102.4. So, maybe I missed it before, and it was covered in straw....I don't know. It was watery with a few golf ball sized clumps. I think I would have stepped on it where it was laying if it were there earlier. I didn't look really fresh, didn't smell...She's in a stall by herself due to hormones and everyone picking on the herd queen now that she's freshly kidded.

If she did just pass the thing, should be be on antibiotics? Would there be danger passing it so late? This doe is doing amazingly well. She's had absolutely no problems at all. So, am I looking at a possible time bomb getting ready to explode?


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

She is only around 48 hrs fresh and has passed the placenta, I think there is no need to worry about infection at this point. Check for odor the next few days. If she gets smelly then dose her with antibiotics. And hot compresses on the udder, frequent milking and time will take care of the congested udder. Jennifer


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

As I was reading some of your posts I see you are giving 1cc dex a couple times a day. Well, I gave 5cc just once. I guess I missed the instructions! 

She did milk out just over 4 pounds this morning at 6am, and her udder is better, softer, but still got more milk up there really high! I'm milking three times a day right now. I can't wait to see how much this doe milks this year after having quads. As a small FF kidding twins she milked just a little over a gallon, then milked through last winter, coming back up to a gallon in the Spring. I'm really excited! I don't know if it was the copper bolusing or not, which I started doing last year in the spring, but all my does came up in production after that. Their hair coats also changed from slightly rough and wintery looking to smooth and shiny, even now, with winter coats. 

I also had one dry yearling that I overfed (thought she was bred) whose feet grew into a splayed mess (I think she foundered slightly, never lame though). Her feet now look almost 100% normal. Maybe it was the copper that helped? 

I know it's not my imagination because I take LOTS of pictures and every time I see the pictures I took last year and the year before compared to the pictures this year, I am always amazed at how different the goats look. Anyway, thanks everybody for their kind suggestions and helpful hints.


----------



## farmerron (May 17, 2017)

You mentioned "dex as a shot and using dmso /dex / mint /msm in a balm for rubbing the udder 
lots of Vit C." for treatment of congested udder. Can you please explain what dex, dmso, mint and msm is in the balm and also how much dex to give as a shot and how much vitamin C to give? I am new to this treatment and the abbreviations are a mystery to me. Thanks for your help!!


----------



## farmerron (May 17, 2017)

I was wondering if you could tell me the basic ratios of the ingredients in your post about congested utters. I have a LaMancha that has never had utter problems but I guess produced so much milk (a good thing usually) and I did not know that I should milk her down early so of course she developed a congested utter and mastitis ( a bad thing!). I have the mastitis knocked out but her utter is still congested. I have been giving C and massaging with mint utter balm it has improved but is only about 60%.


----------



## punchiepal (Aug 4, 2010)

Likely not to get a reply for the ops as this is a 7yo posting.
A search found this
http://www.dairygoatinfo.com/showthread.php?t=24621
Are you sure what you are feeling is edema and not scarring from the mastitis?


----------



## farmerron (May 17, 2017)

I figured it was a long shot to ask a question on a post that old but being a bit desperate I went for it...

Thank you!


----------



## punchiepal (Aug 4, 2010)

Another thought, in some does too high of protein will cause edema.

I have 9yo ND that gets it every year. Hot washcloths help some, as does olive oil and peppermint, but mostly just milking as often as I can, as empty as I can, and about 2 weeks she is normal.
Good luck


----------

